# Butchering “Hendrix” on a Wildwood Strat



## barnesable

Here’s a quick video of me doing some Hendrix inspired stuff….which is a nice way of saying “I was too lazy / unable to learn the real licks.”
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-G9IAGk7AM


----------



## davetcan

Sounds pretty damn good to me and light years better than anything I could do.


----------



## Intrepid

I think it sounds fantastic. Nice work.


----------



## Adcandour

sounds great. How are you recording it?


----------



## barnesable

Just an iphone 5c. Need to get a better camera and some mics.


----------



## greco

I thought it was great! Thoroughly enjoyed it.

What amp, effects, etc. are you using?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

that was cool. like how you finished.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

When you have talent you don't need a whole lot of fancy equipment to record yourself. The talent will always shine through on it's own. Very nicely done.


----------



## Guitar101

I liked it. Next time, let's see your smiling face. (unless of course, your in witness protection (lol))


----------



## Mooh

barnesable said:


> Here’s a quick video of me doing some Hendrix inspired stuff….which is a nice way of saying “I was too lazy / unable to learn the real licks.”
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-G9IAGk7AM


If I wanted to hear the "real licks" I'd find the original recordings, otherwise I want to hear something fresh and new done to the tune, in the style or not. 

Well done. Nice tone too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos

Really nice and I love that Strat. Great tone and great playing. Wish I could play like that. Congrats.


----------



## smorgdonkey

That's just recorded with an iPhone?

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## barnesable

Wow, thanks for all the kind words! In terms of amps/effects, I’m using a fender deluxe reverb. From the pedals on my board, I’m not 100% sure but I think I had on my Xotic BB Preamp with the Klon KTR in front to give it a little bump. I turn on the yellow Diamond Compressor for the long sustained note (cheating!). I’m getting that faux univibe tone with the Diamond Halo Chorus. Even though it’s a “chorus”, the phaser sound on it works very well for vibey stuff in a pinch, and it lets you blend both the chorus and phaser tones together which is pretty cool. 

And just for the record, I’m on not in the witness protection program J


----------



## DrHook

With that kind of "butchering" you should be on the killing floor (cheesy pun intended)...you got some skills


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Yeah. Well done. Sounded good to me. I can't play like that so I'm really impressed!!


----------



## Aerostoon

I thought you did a great job!
Aero


----------

